# Single Mass vs Dual Mass Flywheel - Which is better?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Interested to see what people have installed?
Which is better?
does single mass flywheel = chatter?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

For the most part yes....but how much chatter are you willing to accept? 
I have a 19lb steel single mass that will be going in next week. I can report back then.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Single Mass vs Dual Mass Flywheel - Which is better? ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Interested to see what people have installed?
Which is better?
does single mass flywheel = chatter?

Apparently yes. I just replaced my flywheel and on the advice of my mechanic, bought the dual mass due to the increased noise factor. He thought a single mass was way annoying and I trust his opinion.


----------



## blinky76 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Single Mass vs Dual Mass Flywheel - Which is better? ( XXX 1.8T)*

i have 11lb flywheel it chatters only when in neutral with clutch out soon as you push clutch in it goes away


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a 19 pound singlemass flywheel and there is no chatter above 1000 rpm. At idle it does chatter a bit but it certainly isn't annoying. Push in the clutch and it goes away obviously. As mentioned in another topic, I would NEVER go back to a dual mass flywheel again. The car is now much more responsive, shifts quicker, accelerates quicker, etc. The engine can rev much faster so when you're downshifting and such there's no big lugging sensation while waiting for the engine RPM to catch up to the gearing. It's just smooth sailing. I can't imagine what an even lighter flywheel would be like. Another advantage is that a singlemass is typically cheaper to buy.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Single Mass vs Dual Mass Flywheel - Which is better? ( XXX 1.8T)*

I have a 13lb steel fw and no chatter with the idle moved to 900rpms.
Single will be lighter, increase rev speed, cheaper and is resurfacable
Dual is easier to drive due to its weight and doesnt make noise


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Single Mass vs Dual Mass Flywheel - Which is better? (cincyTT)*

Single mass Lightweight Steel flywheel by SPEC. Chatters pretty loud at idle with clutch out. goes away above 1K RPM. The clutch feel and solid engagement are totally worth it. Mated up with a Spec 2+ clutch. Good setup if you dont mind a little chatter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

